# Recommended F.O.C for 3D, Hoyt Ultra Elite



## smokin'dually (Feb 27, 2004)

400's Are Probably Too Stiff, It Will Take A Good Bit Of Weight To Soften Them Up. I Had To Go To 500's.


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

The 400's should be fine spine wise. I weighted up my tips on my 3D arrows to where the FOC is 12% now and they group better than they ever have. I have also weighted my target arrows up to where they are around 13.5% FOC and it improved their consistancy a bunch also .


----------



## BowmanJay (Jan 1, 2007)

you should be shooting for 10%-12% FOC....


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

KDBCAPT said:


> Hi, I'm shooting Fatboy 400's out of an 06 Ultra Elite, 63 pounds with XT 3000 limbs and a draw length of 28.5 inches. For outdoor 3D applications, does anyone have a recommendation to what my optimum F.O.C should be for proper arrow flight and accuracy ? I shot indoors this winter with a low FOC, didn't like the way the bow and arrow combination performed. I believe initial FOC was around 8% and I'd like to get it up over 10.
> 
> I am less concerned with maximum arrow speed and more interested in accuracy and consistancy with this particular arrow.
> 
> Thanks,



the arrow im shooting at 62.75 lbs is a Goldtip 22 series. 27.12 inch long, 1.75flex fletch vanes, 80 gr points with 13 grs add on weight. pin nocks and pin nock bushings. 318 grs total arrow weight, 10.6 foc.

this combo is really shooting well for me out of my 2004 Hoyt Ultratec at a 30 inch draw.

Shoot Strong
Tony


----------



## KDBCAPT (Jan 5, 2007)

Thanks a lot to those who offered their input... I heard lots of negative comments this winter on the indoor shooting range about Fatboys, or other large shaft carbon arrows but I really think that FOC over 10% helps any arrow fly better. I have since added more weight to the PDP points on the Fatboys and my grouping has improved greatly !


----------

